# Vivitonin



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Any info gratefully received.

I had a chat with the vet this morning because I thought I may have had a brainwave during the night while fretting over not being able to afford the drugs Alfie requires. I thought that Vivitonin may be able to be given just as required rather than as a constant drug. The vet seemed to think that this may work :thumbup:

Anyone used it like this?

Had a word with insurance company and I think I can get it on insurance for 3 months, so may have him on it full time for that length of time and then reassess at the beginning of March...that's a long way off for an elderly dog :yesnod:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/338458-anyone-want-old-goldie.html


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

It's a great drug! My oldies had it for years and it made a massive difference to their quality of life. I thought about taking it myself!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Is it just that Rona or other meds too? 

The 50mg ones on the internet are £15/£16 for 60 or £28ish for 60 of the 100mg so thats a couple of months worth and a lot less than the £400 a month you mentioned in the other thread?

Another way to check with your vet about rather than 1 day on 1 day off what about half a tablet each day? Presuming they are the solid type pills that can be cut rather than capsule types


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Vivitonin are easily split (physically I mean, not sure about dosing!). Our Pat is on it , one and half twice a day. I have no idea if they have made any real difference. He is 18 and full of beans already- 3 walks a day still and runs most of the way! His cognitive function was also never poor but it certainly hasn't gotten worse either. He was put on them because he had a bad cluster seizure episode and they wanted to maximise blood flow to the brain.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Is it just that Rona or other meds too?
> 
> The 50mg ones on the internet are £15/£16 for 60 or £28ish for 60 of the 100mg so thats a couple of months worth and a lot less than the £400 a month you mentioned in the other thread?
> 
> Another way to check with your vet about rather than 1 day on 1 day off what about half a tablet each day? Presuming they are the solid type pills that can be cut rather than capsule types


I'm thinking of just using it when/if he actually needs it because he can be ok for a while and then struggling at night.

Vet quoted £102 and that's under 3 weeks worth!!

That and all his other needs add up to approx £400. Ok just worked it all out it comes to £380 all in..........

Just wanted to know if anyone had used this drug, how well it works and even more important to us, how quickly it started to work.


----------



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

George has been on that for awhile. He used to have 2 a day but has now gone down to 1 a day because we thought it was contributing to his nighttime stress. He's a lot calmer now on one a day and only gets it in the morning. Despite it's contribution to his nighttime worries before, it has helped him a lot. 

ETA - just saw you were wondering how quick it works. We saw a difference in George in the first 3 days of starting it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

TashaMarie said:


> George has been on that for awhile. He used to have 2 a day but has now gone down to 1 a day because we thought it was contributing to his nighttime stress. He's a lot calmer now on one a day and only gets it in the morning. Despite it's contribution to his nighttime worries before, it has helped him a lot.
> 
> ETA - just saw you were wondering how quick it works. We saw a difference in George in the first 3 days of starting it.


That's great to hear thanks. How much does George weigh?
How old and why is he on it?


----------



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

rona said:


> That's great to hear thanks. How much does George weigh?


It's gone up and down a bit. When he started he was at 25kg but when he got sick recently he went down to 20kg. I think he's around 23kg now (hopefully) but the dose never changed during that time. Although I suppose there isn't a huge difference between 20 and 25kg.

He's 13 years old and he's on it because he has senile moments. We actually put him on it because he started crying a lot about nothing. He had been checked all over for any pain and there never seemed to be a cause but he'd randomly start whining and getting stressed and would never settle. So he went on it and got better but then recently he started to get worse again. So we took off one tablet at night and he's got better but still has one in the morning. He's much more alert on it, he pays attention, he's aware of what's going on around him and just generally more active and happy in his life.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My vet says it makes them brighter!!

Alfie brighter isn't such a good idea. Hahaha


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> Any info gratefully received.
> 
> I had a chat with the vet this morning because I thought I may have had a brainwave during the night while fretting over not being able to afford the drugs Alfie requires. I thought that Vivitonin may be able to be given just as required rather than as a constant drug. The vet seemed to think that this may work :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Bella had it when she started with cognitive dysfunction syndrome and was on it must have been two years at least, with that it did seem to help, in her case it was because that one of the things it does is to increase blood supply to the brain helping function that way.

It also increases blood to muscle and the heart too so is used aswell in 
certain heart problems and to help with exercise intolerance its a bronchodialator too I think.

Bella though did have it daily so I cant say how effective it may be otherwise.
Didn't seem to give her any side effects though which is good, If you can trial it especially if on insurance worth a go. You can get it at online vet pharmacies too with a script so that may make you a saving if you do have to pay for it or eventually.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Vivitonin was like a miracle drug for my old JRT Holly. When she 14 she had some kind of stroke, her head was tilted to one side, she was walking in circles & her eyes were flicking from side to side, we really feared this was the end for her. The vet put her on vivitonin and the improvement was astonishing - within days, apart from a slight head tilt, she was back to her old self. She stayed on that drug for the rest of her life & she lived to be 17. 

.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Picked it up today but sods law that Alfies breathing has improved for the mo.

Not complaining, just saying


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> Picked it up today but sods law that Alfies breathing has improved for the mo.
> 
> Not complaining, just saying


LOL typical - great to hear that though

.

.


----------



## Jack Russell Terrorist (Sep 28, 2013)

rona said:


> I'm thinking of just using it when/if he actually needs it because he can be ok for a while and then struggling at night.
> 
> Vet quoted £102 and that's under 3 weeks worth!!
> 
> ...


I don't usually buy vet stuff unless it's cheap, I use Animed for pretty much everything and for Vivitonin it will cost £10.64 for a 28 day supply and you can almost half that if you only need the 50ml. But also factor in the price for the prescription from the vet you'll need to send to Animed.


----------

